
An Ancient Egypt-to-Black Sea Route? Adventurers to Test Theory - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-07-ancient-egypt-to-black-sea-route-adventurers.html
======
mcguire
"Ancient Egypt" describes a period of at least 4000 years.

We have evidence of plenty of trade throughout the region for most of that
time.

We have recovered major bits of Egyptian ships. They aren't made of reeds.
Edit: at least after 3000 BCE.

" _During his last such expedition, the Abora III in 2007, he set out from New
York bound for southern Spain in a bid to prove that Stone Age man made
similar trans-Atlantic journeys._

" _Goerlitz 's team sailed for 56 days before a storm ripped apart his boat
900 kilometres (560 miles) short of Portugal's Azores Islands._"

The Azores are 1500 km from Portugal. His boat fell apart in the Mid-Atlantic.

~~~
armenarmen
Thor Heyerdahl's Ra II made it from Morocco to Barbados in a replica of an
Egyptian boat.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thor_Heyerdahl#Boats_Ra_and_Ra...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thor_Heyerdahl#Boats_Ra_and_Ra_II)

------
johncla99
Egypt to the Black Sea is UPSTREAM via the Dardenelles and the Bosporus.
That's step one in the original route. It seems that a test run in the
DOWNSTREAM direction will be less than convincing.

~~~
elif
If you can walk with spices gems and minerals, build a ship, and sail back
with bulk goods, nautical trade is proved viable.

------
goto11
> A group of adventurers believe so, and will try to prove their theory by
> embarking on a similar journey in reverse.

That is a major fallacy. Just because something is technically possible does
not mean it actually happened!

Thor Heyerdahl made some impressive boat trips in order to prove some crackpot
theories. E.g. he sailed from Peru to Polynesia to support his theory that
Polynesia was settled by people sailing west from South America. But all
evidence, including recent DNA evidence, points to Polynesia was settled by
people sailing east from Asia.

